# 3 blade vs 2 blade Planer



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Is there much difference? 

Is this 3 blade a good unit? 

https://www.menards.com/main/tools-...7-c-10089.htm?tid=-4019648520277289808&ipos=2


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

What you gonna use it for mostly?


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Big Johnson said:


> Is there much difference?
> 
> Is this 3 blade a good unit?
> 
> https://www.menards.com/main/tools-...7-c-10089.htm?tid=-4019648520277289808&ipos=2


3-blades will generally give you a smoother first-pass finish (even at an 1/8" cut) versus 2-blade... but you'll wear the blades quicker at a 1/8" cut versus 1/6"... 

They're generally good for most hardwoods and smaller projects, and Delta has always made a pretty solid desktop unit (hence the 5 year warranty) but you find more flexibility in the planers with the two different CPI's (96 versus 176); one to take off the bulk and the other to give you a smother starting finish.... you'll generally find those with the helix-cutters nowadays that'll run you in the $500-$600 range (and are heavy)... a good example is the DEWALT DW735 13-Inch, Two Speed Thickness Planer... 

As a side note, HD / Lowes sells that model you listed for around $329 online... while the blades for the one you listed don't last as long as the helix-cutters (and are less expensive), at least there is a blade on each side...


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Check Craigslist for some older machines. You might get lucky. I found an old PowerMatic PM100 a few years back. It is a beast and I snagged it for $350 or $400...I can't remember. It is a 12" 3 blade but they can be sharpened.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

KAP said:


> 3-blades will generally give you a smoother first-pass finish (even at an 1/8" cut) versus 2-blade... but you'll wear the blades quicker at a 1/8" cut versus 1/6"...
> 
> They're generally good for most hardwoods and smaller projects, and Delta has always made a pretty solid desktop unit (hence the 5 year warranty) but you find more flexibility in the planers with the two different CPI's (96 versus 176); one to take off the bulk and the other to give you a smother starting finish.... you'll generally find those with the helix-cutters nowadays that'll run you in the $500-$600 range (and are heavy)... a good example is the DEWALT DW735 13-Inch, Two Speed Thickness Planer...
> 
> As a side note, HD / Lowes sells that model you listed for around $329 online... while the blades for the one you listed don't last as long as the helix-cutters (and are less expensive), at least there is a blade on each side...



The ones for $329 are two blade models, I wanted to know if the three blade model was worth the extra money.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

I want to watch someone try to take off an 1/8" with one of those. I don't care if it's pine, you'll destroy the rubber rollers and the blades will be junk in no time.

People seem really happy with the DeWalt four posts. I agree with OA though... Find an older unit. A planer needs at least a little ass to it.

To your question, a three blade is going to be quite a bit better than a 2. At 13fpm or so you're getting a lot more cuts per inch. More chips so dust collection would be a bit more important.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

3 blades will take more power to drive the cutterhead. 3 blades will be more complicated to change blades. Well, unless they are one use and don't need adjustment.

Still hasn't said what he'll be using this for.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> 3 blades will take more power to drive the cutterhead. 3 blades will be more complicated to change blades. Well, unless they are one use and don't need adjustment.
> 
> Still hasn't said what he'll be using this for.


Planing stuff?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Bingo!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Was expecting him to say making wood thinner.

Is he planing 2x4? Is he going to be using it to build cabinets so he'll be planing hardwood? Is it for roughing, carpentry, cabinetry.... Makes a difference if you need that 3rd cutter.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Leo G said:


> Was expecting him to say making wood thinner.
> 
> Is he planing 2x4? Is he going to be using it to build cabinets so he'll be planing hardwood? Is it for roughing, carpentry, cabinetry.... Makes a difference if you need that 3rd cutter.


Different stuff, but mostly just to make custom thickness boards. Some finish and some rough. It won’t get a lot of use.


----------



## Defenestrate (Aug 13, 2015)

If your focus isn't on getting a mirror smooth finish all the time, I'd probably go with the 2 blade. You'll spend less up front and less in consumables. That said, the nice dewalt is nice, especially with respect to less snipe than a lot of others I've used... (Though it's a pig to move around.)


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Leo G said:


> Was expecting him to say making wood thinner.


I'd buy a gallon of that.:whistling


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

EPA restricted gallons. Only in quarts now. 2 quarts are the price of a gallon. Oh and they put a fee on it for disposal.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Can't buy it in Cali, I'm sure


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Leo G said:


> EPA restricted gallons. Only in quarts now. 2 quarts are the price of a gallon. Oh and they put a fee on it for disposal.


Yeah, but in conjunction with a quality board stretcher, it offsets the cost... so, there's that...


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

So when you stretch a board it get thinner why buy a planner ? just get a board stretcher and elongate the wood till its the right thickness.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

KAP said:


> 3-blades will generally give you a smoother first-pass finish (even at an 1/8" cut) versus 2-blade... but you'll wear the blades quicker at a 1/8" cut versus 1/6"...
> 
> They're generally good for most hardwoods and smaller projects, and Delta has always made a pretty solid desktop unit (hence the 5 year warranty) but you find more flexibility in the planers with the two different CPI's (96 versus 176); one to take off the bulk and the other to give you a smother starting finish.... you'll generally find those with the helix-cutters nowadays that'll run you in the $500-$600 range (and are heavy)... a good example is the DEWALT DW735 13-Inch, Two Speed Thickness Planer...
> 
> As a side note, HD / Lowes sells that model you listed for around $329 online... while the blades for the one you listed don't last as long as the helix-cutters (and are less expensive), at least there is a blade on each side...



Think I’m going to get the DW734


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Big Johnson said:


> Think I’m going to get the DW734


To bad you're not closer..I'd sell you mine. Since I got the PM100 it collects dust. Just needs new blades.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Less than 4 hours away.


----------

